# red ramshorn or brown?



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey everyone I have about 75+ of these guys that I am going to auction off on aquabid but I don't know what to call them? also is the red more valuable than the brown?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Those look like brown ramshorns to me.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I am not sure abut the value of them. But I crossed one wild brown with some selected blue ones, and got a lot of different colour patterns, golden, sopotted, brown, blue, spottee blue, etc...


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

I always thought that the color was based on the body and not the shell color. The shell is mostly transparent and is colored by the color of the snail's body.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

That is not so...

See my blue planorbarius... They have brown body and blue shells










Or this, golden shell with brown body


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

The browns are the most common and therefore the least valuable. Then there's reds, blues and white. White is the rarer colour.


----------



## dealsbyjason (Jan 2, 2007)

*ramshorn snails*

I have some of the regular ramshorn snails in my tanks. They do help keep down the algae growth. I also have a big algae eater and he can kep the tank clean of algae by himself. The Anacharis aslo helps keep down algae growth. I would like to get some red ramshorn snails.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Xema said:


> That is not so...
> 
> See my blue planorbarius... They have brown body and blue shells


Actually that's incorrect.

I think that brown ramshorns have some color on their shells, but the color of red, blue and white ramshorns is mostly because of the body inside and the shell itself is quite transparent. It's the same as with blue and ivory apple snails, the shell is transparent and the only difference is the body/mantle/foot color.

Here's pictures if you don't believe me otherwise.  You can see that the shell is transparent on the place where the mantle is retracted deeper inside the shell and when it comes back, the transparent area is colored again.

Blue:









Pink/white (if the shell is thin, they look more pink, if the shell is thicker, they look more white):


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

those things are sweet looking


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yep, those snails are brown ramshorn.


----------



## dealsbyjason (Jan 2, 2007)

*Brown ramshorn snails*

Here are a few of my brown ramshorn snails.


----------



## dealsbyjason (Jan 2, 2007)

*white malaysian trumpet snail*

This is a picture of a white malaysian trumpet snail shell which was found in my pond. This is the shell, the snail was not alive when I found it.


----------



## dealsbyjason (Jan 2, 2007)

*Wrong pic*



dealsbyjason said:


> This is a picture of a white malaysian trumpet snail shell which was found in my pond. This is the shell, the snail was not alive when I found it.


Sorry, this is the wrong picture. This is a picture of my brown ramshorn snails.


----------

